# Residency visa for Iranian or Syrian????



## samarali (Nov 11, 2013)

I have Ajman free zone company and I want to add someone as partner or employee in company as free lance.. So few people approach me for this but I want to know that UAE authorities currently issuing"Residency visa" to an Iranian or Syrian nationals or not ??? If I add one of them as partner in company then what are the chances to get resident visa ??? 

Pls advise


----------



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

It depends on free zone , i have my company registered in AJman Fz as well and in my opinion the best person to answer your question would be freezone itself , Call them up and see what they say ?


----------

